# IrfanView für Linux

## blice

Nachdem ich nun Ewigkeiten nach einer nativen lösung zu Irfanview suche und NIX passendes gefunden habe, habe ich heute mal eine eMail an den Entwickler gesandt. 

Falls noch jemand hier das Programm kennt und liebt, so wie ich, wäre es vielleicht hilfreich wenn der eine oder andre Ihn eventuell auch mal anschreibt. Die eMail-Addi des Entwicklers lautet irfanview@gmx.net .

Oder wir machen hier sone Art Unterschriftenliste -- naja zumindest der gentoo-nutzer ..

```

Hallo Herr Skiljan,

Ich bin seit januar 2005 überzeugter Windows-nicht-nutzer, die Gründe dafür sind die üblichen (instabilität, unsicherheit, monopol von MS ...etc)

Zu meinen Windows - Zeiten habe ich Irfanview geliebt, keines der andren Programme war eben ganauso auf meine Bedürfnisse geschnitten wie Ihr IrfanView .

Ich habe eine Dekade meines Lebens an meinem heissgeliebtem CPC-6128 gearbeitet, bin also von jeher minimalistisch ausgelegt.

Ein Programm sollte sich auf eine Sache konzentrieren und dabei möglichst klein und schnell bleiben.

Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich mir 22MB ACDSee installieren soll, mit tausenden super-heimuser-funktionen, wenn ich nur mal schnell meine DigiCam-Sammlung durchgucken will, und evtl einige Bilder verkleinern (zb von 3MPixel auf 800x600x16b ).

Eben weil ich Irfanview so liebe, nutze ich es immer noch, und zwar unter linux(!) .. mit wine .

In Dieser emulierten Windows-umgebung läuft Irfanview 100% genauso wie ich es von Windows her kenne. (Anm. ich nutze I-View 3.05)

Ich wollte auf diesem Wege nur mal anfragen, Ob Sie jemals daran gedacht haben I-View auch auf Mac oder X (linux,bsd) zu portieren ? Ich habe nämlich in den 2 Jahren Linux-erfahrung noch immer KEIN programm gefunden daß IrfanView auch nur annähernd ersetzen könnte.

GIMP; GQVIEW; KVIEW, KPhotoalbum und wie sie alle heißen haben alle Ihre eigenheiten und nachteile.

Da ich davon ausgehe, daß Sie Irfanview auch in VC++ geschrieben haben, kann ich Ihnen mitteilen daß eine Portierung zu X-Systemen heutzutage kein Aufwand mehr ist.

Es gibt viele API,GUI systeme die denen von Windows / MS gleichkommen oder sogar überlegen sind. Der direkteste Weg wäre zb direkt auf X , der laufzeit-schnellste und kleinste über LIB-SDL,

wenn Sie auf große Verteilung wert legen wären noch die QT/KDE-Libs vorhanden (Suse,Mandriva,RedHat,Knoppix,Ubuntu), oder die GTK-Libs bzw GTK2-Libs (gnome) zu nennen.

Falls Sie Sich entschliessen könnten, auf X-Systeme zu portieren, würden Sich sicher schnell kontakte zu Codern herstellen lassen, die Ihnen bei der Arbeit helfen .

Ich persönlich würde eine desktop-unabghängige Version auf X oder SDL (auf sdl basiert zb auch "NEVER WINTER NIGHTS" für linux)  basis preferrieren .

Ich hoffe eine Tages ein "IrfanView für Linux" zu installieren und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Norbert Krüger

++++++++++++++++++++

jabber: blice@jabber.org

icq: 74379269

[www.blice.de]

```

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## Fauli

Wäre es nicht besser, einen der vorhandenen Linux-Bildbetrachter (z. B. ShowImg oder GQview) um die Features zu erweitern, die du zurzeit noch an diesen Programmen vermisst?

----------

## blice

Wenn dann auch die SPeed stimmen würde. allein beim starten ist irfanview unter wine schneller da als gqview, ud showimg ist müll, das ist ne billige kopie vom windows-photo-vorschau, welches wiederum seinerseits ne miese kopie von irfanview ist...

----------

## Necoro

ich empfehle mal "feh"  :Smile:  ... und wer mehr will: "kuickshow" kann das (das benutz ich aber selber net - aber ein Kumpel, der Wert auf minimalistische Programme legt)  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

Hab mir mal die Homepage von irfanview etwas angesehen. Ist schon ganz nett, was irfanview alles so für Features beinhaltet. Kann man nicht meckern. Und wenn man sich erstmal an das Programm gewöhnt hat, will man es sicher nicht missen.

Jetzt zu den Features von Irfanview:

Bildformatkonvertierungen: Die meisten Sachen davon kannst du auch mit ImageMagick erledigen. Ich würde sogar behaupten, daß in diesem Punkt ImageMagick mehr Formate und mehr Möglichkeiten unterstützt. Und wenn du nur ein einziges Bild betrachten möchtest, dann zeigt Dir das ImageMagick mit "display $bildname" an. Nachteil: ImageMagick ist so umfassend und vollgepackt mit Features, daß das Lesen des Handbuchs in ein Studium ausartet. Gut, bei Photoshop-Plugins kann ich jetzt nicht genau sagen, ob die dabei sind.

Bildbetrachtung: Ok, ich nehm GQView dafür. Ich mag einige Features von GQView, wie z.B. Finden von Duplikaten (bezogen auf Bildähnlichkeiten, nicht Name oder Bildgröße). Daß es langsam ist und auch extrem lange für den Start braucht, stimmt leider.  Aber seitdem ich desletztens mich aus diversen Gründen mal etwas mit QT beschäftigt habe, mußte ich entgegen meiner bisherigen Überzeugung feststellen, daß QT-/KDE-Programme nicht nur besser aussehen als die meisten ihrer GTK-Äquivalente, sondern auch noch eine subjektiv wesentlich geringere Latenz besitzen. Der Hauptgrund für die "Startträgheit" von GQView ist aber sicherlich die rekursive Verzeichnissuche beim Startvorgang. 

Filme aus Bildern: kannst du mit mencoder erstellen. Ich glaub, mit dem M$-Moviemaker kann man in die Bilder noch etwas hineinzoomen. Damit wirkt die Slideshow im Filmformat noch etwas plastischer, so als ob man einen Kameraschwenk ausführen würde. Wie man das unter Linux hinbekommt, weiß ich leider nicht.

Selbststartende exe / Slideshow: Da muß ich leider passen.

Welche Features vermißt du denn außerdem noch? Ich glaub, für die meisten Sachen finden sich Äquivalente, wenn auch nicht alles in einem Programm.

PS: "eMail" ist falsch.

----------

## Hypfvieh

ja mir würde IrfanView für Linux auch taugen. Benutz es jedenfalls unter Windows (das ich wegen diverser Spiele leider immernoch brauche, aber dank meines USB brenners ist Linux sogar bei der Hardware im Vorteil, unter Windows brennt der nämlich net). 

Mir gehts mit den alternativen genauso. Die sind einfach viel zu lahm. xv ist zwar ganz net, aber der kann fast nix und jedes bild einzeln aufrufen suckt auch ziemlich. 

Wär sicherlich ganz cool wenn der Irfanview Mensch das mal portieren würde ^^

----------

## blice

dies kann man damit, jenes kann man hiermit

genau solche sachen sind der grund warum die meisten leute nie den sprung ins linux wollen. und es nervt doch ungemein wenn man wegen jeder kleinigkeit nen xterm aufhaben muss. teilweise laufen bei mir 4-6 xterms .

@fauli. 

ich brauch doch nur die unwesentlichen features  :Smile: 

- bildteil einrahmen und zuschneiden 

- gamma regler für dunkle bilder

- col/hue/sat regler

- und halt die resample/farbtiefen veränderung

----------

## slick

Also ich benutze irfanview per wine. Mir reicht das vollkommen weil ichs nur zur Batchkonvertierung verwende. Für die Thumbnail-Funktion gibts konqueror, für (größere) Bildbearbeitung gimp. Den Rest halte ich dann fast schon für Experten-Features, für die solche Leute sicher andere Software verwenden oder verwenden würden.

Aber natürlich würde ich es aber begrüßen wenn es eine Linux-Version geben würde, unter der Vorraussetzung die funktioniert genauso gut wie die Windows-Version.

----------

## hoschi

FBI fuer die Shell (Framebuffer), GQview fuer GTK+ und Imagemagick fuer die Bildverarbeitung

Der Irfanview entwickler ist meines wissen kein Deutscher (Slowene?!), ausserdem habe ich ihm schon vor Jahren auf Englisch gemailt und er hat mir damals gesagt dass er darueber nachdenkt. Da Irfanview aber Closed-Source ist und FBI/GQview wirklich genial sind verzichte ich gerne auf Irfanview, fuer die ueblichen Spielerein gibt es GThumb und F-Spot wobei bei besser sein koennten.

Aber wie gesagt, FBI und GQview rocken  :Very Happy: 

PS: GQview wird entlich weiterentwickelt  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Ich antworte einfach mal auf den Titel.

Nein, würde ich nicht benutzten. Ich benutze KDE und mir reicht kuickshow, digikam, showphoto und der konqueror vollkommen aus.

----------

## l3u

gwenview ist super!

----------

## musv

 *Libby wrote:*   

> gwenview ist super!

 

Hat Gwenview rekursive Suche von ählichen Bildern? Also in GQView kannst du auswählen zwischen Hoher, mittlerer und geringer Ähnlichkeit. Dann sucht das Programm rekursiv Duplikate. Wenn ja, würde ich mir einen Umstieg auf Gwenview durchaus überlegen. 

Was mich auf dem ersten Screenshot hingegen schon wieder etwas gestört hat, ist die Fähigkeit Videos abzuspielen. Wenn ich Videos abspielen will, dann nehm ich mplayer. Sowas hat meiner Meinung nach nichts in einem Bildbetrachter verloren. Das bläht das Ding nur unnötig auf und macht es langsam (siehe ACDSee).

Übrigens hab ich mal als kleine Übersicht das hier gefunden:

http://en.linuxreviews.org/Image-viewers

Ich glaub, da hatte jemand irgendwie schlechte Laune...

----------

## l3u

gwenview nehm ich lediglich, um irgendwelche Verzeichnisse nach irgendwelchen Bildern zu durchsuchen (das kann Videos abspielen? Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen ...). Um hingegen meine Digitalkamera-Fotosammlung zu managen, nehm ich kphotoalbum. Das ist echt klasse dafür! Lieber zwei Programme, die ihren Zweck gut erfüllen, als eines was alles ein bißchen kann, aber nix gescheit ;-)

----------

## sirro

 *slick wrote:*   

> Mir reicht das vollkommen weil ichs nur zur Batchkonvertierung verwende.

 

Dabei bin ich damals von IrfanView auf for-schleifen in der Shell umgestiegen  :Wink: 

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das bläht das Ding nur unnötig auf und macht es langsam (siehe ACDSee).

 

finde die Funktion auch störend, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es das Programm in dem Fall aufbläht. Das ist sicher nur ein kaffaine-kpart und wird einfach nur in das gwenview-Fenster geladen.

Zur Ausgangsfrage: Nein, sehr wahrscheinlich nicht.

Es sein denn IrfanView hat anstaendigen Support fuer IPTC oder XMP. Das fehlt mir bei den Linux-Programmen, denn ich wuerde gerne meine Bilder verschlagworten. Allerdings IM bild und nicht in einer externen Datenbank.

----------

## tazinblack

Also von mir auch noch mal ne Antwort ohne jetzt weiter auf die Diskussion einzugehen...

...ja das fände ich super, zumal irfanview einfach tolle Features hat und so ziemlich alles lesen konnte, was ich bisher gebraucht hab.

Auch ich suche schon länger nach ner adäquaten Ersatzlösung @Linux und wurde bis jetzt noch nicht fündig.

Was ich an irfanview sehr schätze ist, dass man im batchmode seine Bilder webfähig runterrechnen und ein kleines copyright ins Bild einfügen kann.

Das ist nach nem 500 Bilder-4MPixel-Urlaub ne tolle Erleichterung, wenn die meißten ins Web sollen.

Also ich würde ihn definitiv benutzen !

----------

## UTgamer

Hehe, nichts geht über Irfanview zur Zeit.

Ich nutze Irfanview in Version 3.80 über Wine seit Jahren.

Die neueren Version haben alle höhere Abhängigkeiten zu Windows und damit Probleme in Wine zu laufen.

V3.80 (aus 2002) ist die letzte mir bekannte Version die in Wine stabil läuft, da sie ja Public Domain ist würde ich sie bei Bedarf zur Verfügung stellen wenn sie sonst nirgends mehr im Netz zu finden ist.

----------

## blice

ich hab mittlerweile Antwort, wenn auch leider aus meiner sicht negativ

```

Hallo Norbert,

Danke :-)

Ja, habe ich daran gedacht, aber leider ist so 

etwas mit extrem viel Arbeit verbunden, und meine 

Zeit ist leider schon seit Jahren sehr knapp.

Unter Linux gibt es Wine, geht auch ganz gut.

Einige Teile gehen leicht, aber das ganze GUI 

muss man neu schreiben, und das ist sehr viel.

Ja, das Bloede unter Linux ist, es gibt X, KDE, 

Gnome ... man kann ja nicht x Versionen machen, 

die Leute sollten sich mal einigen ;-)

The current IrfanView version is 3.99

   Greetings/Gruesse/Pozdrav,

         Irfan

```

----------

## firefly

 *blice wrote:*   

> ich hab mittlerweile Antwort, wenn auch leider aus meiner sicht negativ
> 
> ```
> 
> Hallo Norbert,
> ...

 

Moep der hat ja keine Ahnung  :Wink:  Der stellt X mit KDE und GNOME gleich, Aber KDE/GNOME bzw. die darunter liegenden Gui-Libs QT(KDE) und GTK+(GNOME) verwenden X.

----------

## Vortex375

Mir ist relativ wurscht ob ein Programm nun gtk oder Qt benutzt, solange es wenigstens eins der beiden ist und nicht irgend was exotisches. 

Die beiden Toolkits funktionieren ja beide ganz ordentlich und da außer den kde/gnome-only Enthusiasten eigentlich jeder beide Bibliotheken auf seinem Rechner installiert hat, muss man auch keine 2 verschiedenen Versionen schreiben.  :Smile: 

----------

## blice

Mal sehen...

```

Hallo Herr Skiljan, 

Danke für Ihre prompte Antwort. Ich hoffe Sie sind mir nicht böse, wenn ich nochmal zwei oder drei Anmerkungen habe.

> >Da ich davon ausgehe, daß Sie Irfanview auch in 

> >VC++ geschrieben haben, kann ich Ihnen mitteilen 

> >daß eine Portierung zu X-Systemen heutzutage kein Aufwand mehr ist.

> Einige Teile gehen leicht, aber das ganze GUI 

> muss man neu schreiben, und das ist sehr viel.

Das Gui wird genau wie unter windows zusammengeklickt (zb mit Glade). Wenn Sie sich mal eines Abends 10 min Zeit nehmen könnten und sich den Quellcode von "amule" angucken, werden Sie sehen, daß die GUI zu windows kaum einen unterschied aufweist.

> >Es gibt viele API,GUI systeme die denen von 

> >Windows / MS gleichkommen oder sogar überlegen 

> >sind. Der direkteste Weg wäre zb direkt auf X , 

> >der laufzeit-schnellste und kleinste über LIB-SDL,

> >wenn Sie auf große Verteilung wert legen wären 

> >noch die QT/KDE-Libs vorhanden 

> >(Suse,Mandriva,RedHat,Knoppix,Ubuntu), oder die 

> >GTK-Libs bzw GTK2-Libs (gnome) zu nennen.

> Ja, das Bloede unter Linux ist, es gibt X, KDE, 

> Gnome ... man kann ja nicht x Versionen machen, 

> die Leute sollten sich mal einigen ;-)

Vielleicht habe ich mich in diesem Absatz falsch ausgedrückt. 

X ist nur ein verbinder zwischen dem Linux-Kernel und dem Framebuffer / Grafikkarten Display.

ein darauf aufbauender Windows-Manager kümmert sich um sich um die verwaltung der fenster also welches oben, welches minimiert etc

Für linux gibt es eigentlich nur zwei GUI-Systeme. Das GTK (gnome,afterstep,Icewm,Enlightenment etc) und das QT (kde).

99% aller linux-user nutzen ein X system (1% = server only -> textmode), 90% aller gnome-nutzer haben auch qt installiert

Aber 100% aller X-nutzer haben mind. gtk , größtenteils auch gtk2 installiert. Da es auch unter linux kaum ein gui-programm gibt, daß ohne X auskommt (die ausnahme wäre svga-lib oder directfb - das sind aber  2 von 1000 nutzern)

Ausserdem ist gtk auch auf unix-plattformen wie solaris, bsd, irix oder Sco 100% lauffähig. 

Also würden Sie mit einer gtk version (siehe amule) 99% der linux-nutzer treffen, wobei angemerkt sei, daß selbst der SPIEGEL schreibt, daß "windows-vista" etliche User in die Linux-gemeinde übersiedeln läßt.

Da ich als 30-jähriger familen-vater und vielarbeiter selber weiss, wie knapp einem manchmal die freizeit ist, kann ich Ihnen nochmal anbieten, daß es bestimmt möglich ist linux-coder zu aktivieren, 

a) die ihnen helfen

b) falls Sie sich entschliessen könnten die low-level Grafikroutinen (also alles ausser der vcc-gui) unter gpl zu stellen, einen Irfanview-Linux clone zu bauen 

```

----------

## hoschi

Ich glaube du ueberschaetzt GTK irgendwie, und sofern er kein Unix verwendet muss er sich trotzdem einarbeiten (und es duerfte eher die Minderheit beide Tookits installiert haben). IrfanView ist ein Windowsprogramm und dort gut, aber mit gewalt etwas portieren wo es keine Wurzeln findet?

GQview, F-Spot, GThumb und Imagemagick (man kann GQview als quasi Frontend integrieren). und zu guter letzt FBI auf der Shell sind wirklich verdammt gut,

dieses "ich will das so wie bei Windows" haben ist eher ein Ruf der Windowsnutzer die Linux nutzen, aber eigentlich nur ein besseres Windows wollten (und MacOS zu teuer war). Man verzeih mir die nicht Nennung von KDE-Programmen, aber das habe ich eben nicht installiert.

----------

## UTgamer

GTK ist doch schon der richtige Weg, ich habe z.B. keine Gnome Bibliotheken auf dem Rechner, und nutze Fluxbox mit den KDE-Tools zusammen wie z.B. k3b.  :Wink: 

Es ist zur Zeit einfach so das kein mir bekannter Linux Viewer diese Möglichkeiten und auch in dieser Geschwindigkeit (selbst noch unter wine) anbietet. Welcher Linuxviewer kan Embos/Stencil, Weichzeichner in eigenen % Schritten, Falschfarben, Farbreduzierungen, ... einfach auf Klick ohne merkbare Aktivität mit Rückgängigfunktionen einfach pling darstellen? Ich verwende meist GQview, aber das kann nicht alles, für die ganzen Funktionen ruft es mit erstmal das alte xv auf, welches aber auch nicht alle diese Funktionen kennt. Es ist mehr als ein Anzeigeprogramm, es ist ein perfekter Konverter dazu.

----------

## bitpicker

Ich würde auch IrfanView für Linux verwenden; aber es pressiert nicht, denn ich verwende derzeit IrfanView 3.97 ohne jedes Problem unter Wine. Auch ich finde sämtliche nativen Lösungen unzureichend, und fünf Anwendungen jonglieren, wenn eine einzige es auch tun könnte, ist nicht die beste Lösung.

Robin

----------

## hoschi

Gruendet ein Projekt, programmiert sowas aehnliches, und wenn ihr schon dabei seit: Miranda auch gleich klonen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3cks

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ...und wenn ihr schon dabei seit: Miranda auch gleich klonen 

 

PRO!  :Wink: 

Sry für den Sinnlos-Post...

----------

## blice

HAHA. für miranda gibts nen gleich guten ersatz, kopete .  Soviel dazu!

Es war auch nur ne idee von mir, es gibt genug coder hier im forum, sei's python, bash oder c/c++.

Andersum, wenn mir jemand mal live zeigt, wie man unter linux mit c/++ programmiert, gerne! ich war bisher autodidakt, aber ich bin nach basic,delphi,php und java stehengeblieben. teils aus zeitmangel, teils wegen "c++ ist so sauschwer" (java ist viel geiler, konnte nur leider damals in windows keine .exe erzeugen, weshalb ich bei delphi blieb) 

Wenn sich einer aus meiner nähe findet der mir mir zusammen das ding schreibt auch gerne [oldenburg(ol) +- 1std ]

----------

## sirro

 *blice wrote:*   

> HAHA. für miranda gibts nen gleich guten ersatz, kopete .  Soviel dazu!

 

Kopete ist nun wirklich kein guter Ersatz fuer Miranda - nichtmal ansatzweise.

Es gibt keinen SO guten ICQ-Client wie Miranda unter Linux, aber ich kann mit den Alternativen leben.

----------

## b3cks

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *blice wrote:*   HAHA. für miranda gibts nen gleich guten ersatz, kopete .  Soviel dazu! 
> 
> Kopete ist nun wirklich kein guter Ersatz fuer Miranda - nichtmal ansatzweise.
> 
> Es gibt keinen SO guten ICQ-Client wie Miranda unter Linux, aber ich kann mit den Alternativen leben.

 

Bitte dabei bedenken, dass Miranda kein reiner ICQ-Client ist, sondern ebenso ein Multi-Protocol-Instant-Messenger.

Und da er Open-Source ist...

PS: Wir schweifen ab.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich benutze xview. Das reicht mir vollkommen

LG

Scup

----------

## l3u

Wenn schon ein IrfanView-Port, dann aber bitte mit Qt. Man muß ja kein KDE-Projekt draus machen, indem man irgendwelche KDE-Bibliotheken benutzt.

----------

## sirro

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Bitte dabei bedenken, dass Miranda kein reiner ICQ-Client ist, sondern ebenso ein Multi-Protocol-Instant-Messenger.

 

Meinetwegen kannst du s/ICQ-Client/Multi-Protocol-Instant-Messenger/ bei mir machen, ich bleibe immer noch bei der Meinung (wenn sie dann nicht sogar noch mehr zutrifft)  :Wink: 

----------

## blice

Ich habe Ihn nochmal angeschrieben, nach fast einem Jahr !

Mittlerweile verliert MS immer mehr skla... äh kunden an Linux und MAC  (Apple hat einen zuwachs von 3 Mio Systemen im letztem jahr) 

Mal gucken was die Antwort diesmal ist..

----------

